# my new blog



## thekuntawman (Aug 9, 2009)

hello

i would like to invite everyone to my new blog, at www.filipinofightingsecretslive.com

i have to admit, i am getting help in writing the articles, but everything there i wrote myself. hope you all like it. even if you dont agree with what i write, or you dont like what i wrote, its a good read, and very educational. a lot of its stuff from the book i tried to write, but never finish. 

thanks


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2009)

Good luck with this!


----------



## Dragonarnisador (Aug 15, 2009)

I've visited your blog... and wrote a couple of posts.

Keep it up!


----------



## thekuntawman (Aug 16, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## mendozahoney (Oct 9, 2009)

I've checked your blog and I like your theme, interesting.
sure i'll be your visitor once in a while. 

thanks


----------

